# Looking For Sub In Des Moines,ia



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm looking for an interest person with a 1/2 ton truck or ATV to plow townhome communities In the Des Moines area for me.

If interest give me a responds to this thread and I'll give you my e-mail address or phone number where you can reach me at. 
That way I do not get unwanted responses


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

im in des moines call me 515-249-7144


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Sub Available*

I am close to Des Moines, if you want give me a call, 319-330-7306


----------

